# DIY Meal Replacement Shake



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Ive built my own Meal Replacement Shake that seems to be not too agrivating and has been a real great substitute for not eating.. hah! I recently went through the FODMAP diet and while it didnt change everything it definately helped me connect some dots for some of the more definitive gassy days I would routinely have. Essentially I think Im sensitive to Fructose. Ill outline my shake below, but I do have a question that will follow.

Waxy Maize .... 0.33cup
Maltodextrine ..... 0.25cup
Whey Protein ....... 0.33cup
Stab. Rice Bran ...... 0.125cup
Chia Seeds. ..... 2tsp
Almond Butter ... 2tbl
Kale .... 0.5cup
Fruit (FODMAP). .... 0.25cup
Rice Milk .... 1.5cup

In addition Ill take:
Digestive Enzymes
Probiotic
Fish Oil
Mag. Citrate

This Shake gives me over 700 calories! Tastes fairly good and I feel fine after it. 
My question is regarding Maltodextrin. I like it because, from what Ive read & feal, it is completely digested before it hits my large intestines, this little to no gas. What I dont like is that it spikes my insulin aggressively. It has a higher G.I. than glucose itself! So while it should/will work for now, I dont want to continue ingesting it for any longer than I have to. I found another good Polysacharide canidate in Galactose, but it is astoundling expensive. Any ideas?
Thanks for the support


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Nobody?
I found a better canidate in Hightly Branched Cyclic Dextrine(HBCD). Supposedly has much lower GI, though I cant find the actual number and is comprable in cost to Dextrine. Ill probably try that next go around and update.
Hope this helps someone.


----------

